# Replacing ungrounded receptacles



## MikeAdams (Mar 29, 2010)

When replacing a 2 prong ungrounded receptacle, I understand that it is acceptable to replace with GFCI. If the receptacle is in a place that is hard to get to, like behind an appliance, can the receptacle be replaced with standard 3 prong outlet and protected by GFCI breaker to make resetting easier?


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

See 406.3(D)(3)(b) and (c).


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes it can but pretty sure you have to mark the receptacle. No ground.


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

Chris Kennedy said:


> See 406.3(D)(3)(b) and (c).


 :thumbsup:

Most GFCIs I've seen come with stickers for marking the receptacles protected by the GFCI. 

_I_ would prefer to install a 3 wire circuit if possible. And ground rod. Oh yeah, and service change.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

NevadaBoy said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> Most GFCIs I've seen come with stickers for marking the receptacles protected by the GFCI.
> 
> _I_ would prefer to install a 3 wire circuit if possible. And ground rod. Oh yeah, and service change.


And what will the ground rod do for a recep. circuit?


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> And what will the ground rod do for a *recep.* *circuit*?


Nothing. Good catch. :001_huh:
The benefit would be from the equipment grounding conductor.


----------



## wiremanhelp (Apr 12, 2011)

*406.3


(D) Replacements.​*​​​​Replacement of receptacles shall comply
with 406.3(D)(1), (D)(2), and (D)(3) as applicable.​
*(1) Grounding-Type Receptacles.​*​​​​Where a grounding
means exists in the receptacle enclosure or an equipment
grounding conductor is installed in accordance with
250.130(C), grounding-type receptacles shall be used and
shall be connected to the equipment grounding conductor in
accordance with 406.3(C) or 250.130(C).​
*(2) Ground-Fault Circuit Interrupters.​*​​​​Ground-fault
circuit-interrupter protected receptacles shall be provided
where replacements are made at receptacle outlets that are
required to be so protected elsewhere in this _Code_.​
*(3) Non–Grounding-Type Receptacles.​*​​​​Where attachment
to an equipment grounding conductor does not exist
in the receptacle enclosure, the installation shall comply
with (D)(3)(a), (D)(3)(b), or (D)(3)(c).
(a) A non–grounding-type receptacle(s) shall be permitted
to be replaced with another non–grounding-type receptacle(
s).
(b) A non–grounding-type receptacle(s) shall be permitted
to be replaced with a ground-fault circuit interruptertype
of receptacle(s). These receptacles shall be marked
“No Equipment Ground.” An equipment grounding conductor
shall not be connected from the ground-fault circuitinterrupter-
type receptacle to any outlet supplied from the
ground-fault circuit-interrupter receptacle.
(c) A non–grounding-type receptacle(s) shall be permitted
to be replaced with a grounding-type receptacle(s)
where supplied through a ground-fault circuit interrupter.
Grounding-type receptacles supplied through the groundfault
circuit interrupter shall be marked “GFCI Protected”
and “No Equipment Ground.” An equipment grounding
conductor shall not be connected between the groundingtype
receptacles.​


----------

